# Steam-Server gehackt / Bisher keine Informationen zu Kreditkarten-Missbrauch



## Whoosaa (11. November 2011)

Da gibt es eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen, Gabe hat es in der Notification gut zusammengefasst.



			
				Steam Notification schrieb:
			
		

> Dear Steam Users and Steam Forum Users,
> 
> Our Steam forums were defaced on the evening of Sunday,  November 6.  We began investigating and found that the intrusion goes  beyond the Steam forums.
> 
> ...



Heißt:

Nicht nur das Forum wurde gehackt, sondern eben auch einige der zentralen Steam-Server. 
Dabei wurden Informationen entwendet, die u.A. Benutzernamen, Passwörter, Steam-Käufe, Email-Adressen, Rechnungsanschriften sowie Kreditkarten-Informationen enthielten. Es gibt jedoch keine Hinweise, dass Kreditkarten-Nummern oder bestimmte Personen identifizierende Informationen (IP-Adressen usw.) darunter waren.

Bisher gibt es auch keine Informationen, dass Kreditkarten missbraucht wurden.

Beim nächsten Einloggen ins Steam Forum werden alle User aus Sicherheitsgründen ihr Passwort ändern müssen. Andere Seiten/Foren, die ebenfalls euer ursprüngliches Steam-Passwort haben, sollten auch geändert werden.

Es gibt auch noch keine Informationen über Missbrauch von Steam-Konten, die Passwörter hierfür sollten jedoch sicherheitshalber auch geändert werden.


_____

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was da im Laufe der nächsten Tage rauskommt, was für Daten alle entwendet wurden - solchen ersten Statements darf man nicht zu viel Glauben schenken. (Sony anyone?)

Ich kann auch allen nur raten: Ändert sofort eure Steam-Passwörter, sicher ist sicher. KK-Informationen in Steam sind auch nicht zwingend notwendig, PSC's tun es ja zum Glück auch, für die ganz vorsichtigen unter uns.

Schade, dass es nun auch Steam erwischt hat..


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2011)

Ich hasse Plattformen die Spiele an was binden, am besten noch mit einem strengen dauerhaften Onlinezwang  
Daher ist mir der angriff egal  oder besser gesagt willkommen  Mit tun die Leute nicht Leid die dort sind.
Nieder mit dem ganzen Onlineschei*


----------



## Bennz (11. November 2011)

Mohandar schrieb:


> Ich hasse Plattformen die Spiele an was binden, am besten noch mit einem strengen dauerhaften Onlinezwang
> Daher ist mir der angriff egal  oder besser gesagt willkommen  Mit tun die Leute nicht Leid die dort sind.
> Nieder mit dem ganzen Onlineschei*


 

 du bist hier falsch.....das müsste auf so ner karte stehen bei deinen Brettspielen.

btt: zum glück gibts bei mir keine Kreditkarten oder online käufe, Retail packung FTW


----------



## Superwip (11. November 2011)

Hm... schlimmstenfalls haben die Hacker meine Hotmail Adresse und meinen RL Namen

Ich hoffe, das wird ein paar Spieleentwickler dazu animieren, in Zukunft auf STEAM zu verzichten


Als nächstes bitte Origin hacken


----------



## Scorpio78 (11. November 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... schlimmstenfalls haben die Hacker meine Hotmail Adresse und meinen RL Namen
> 
> Ich hoffe, das wir ein paar Spieleentwickler dazu animieren, in Zukunft auf STEAM zu verzichten
> 
> ...


 
Naja, es ärgert mich schon ein wenig,...

Eigentlich kotze ich grade richtig ab,...
Danke STEAM...


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Ist davon auch Steam betroffen oder nur die Foren?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. November 2011)

Note:



> This database contained information including user names, *hashed and   salted passwords*, game purchases, email addresses, billing addresses and   encrypted credit card information. *We do not have evidence that   encrypted credit card numbers or personally identifying information were   taken by the intruders, or that the protection on credit card numbers   or passwords was cracked.*




Wenigstens ist Valve nicht so unfähig wie Sony & Konsorten, und hat sämtliche kritische Daten nur in verschlüsselter Form vorliegen, entwendet wurde also wohl nur wertloser Datensalat. Maximal zu Mail-Spam könnte es kommen, aus Sicherheitsgründen empfiehlt es sich trotzdem seine Passwörter zu ändern sowie ein Auge auf seine Kreditkartenrechnung zu haben.


----------



## Glan (11. November 2011)

1: steam hat auch ein offlinemodus
2: steam hat keine spiele mit kopierschutz (ausser der kontoanbindung)(viel spaß allen anderen beim kopierschutzabkotzen)
3: steam ist nicht schuld dass es gehackt wurde
4: eure schadenfreude sagt einiges über euch aus (welche spiele haben heute keinen onlineaktivierungszwang? Gecrackte singleplayergames?)


----------



## PsychoBitch (11. November 2011)

Schade dass es nun auch steam erwischt hat ...


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. November 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das wir ein paar Spieleentwickler dazu animieren, in Zukunft auf STEAM zu verzichten


 
Ob das so gut sein sollte wag ich zu bezweifeln. Gut möglich dass sie dann nach EAs Vorbild eigene Plattformen schmieden, und wer weiß was die alles in ihrer AGB verstecken wollen. Der Kunde soll ja gebunden werden... ein Leben lang!


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. November 2011)

Glan schrieb:


> 1: steam hat auch ein offlinemodus
> 2: steam hat keine spiele mit kopierschutz (ausser der kontoanbindung)(viel spaß allen anderen beim kopierschutzabkotzen)
> 3: steam ist nicht schuld dass es gehackt wurde
> 4: eure schadenfreude sagt einiges über euch aus (welche spiele haben heute keinen onlineaktivierungszwang? Gecrackte singleplayergames?)


 1. Wenn mein Internet abstürzt, dann kann ich den Offline Modus Offline nicht aktivieren 
2. Bei STEAM muss ich meinen Key an einen Account binden... Und genau das will ich nicht!
3. Trotzdem ist es alles andere als positiv für STEAM zu sehen.
4. The Witcher 2? Und welche Schadenfreude? Ich bin über die guten STEAM-Zwang Spiele traurig 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Du brauchst kein I-net für den Offline-Modus, wenn zB beim Start keins da ist, kannst du Steam auf Offline schalten!


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Du brauchst kein I-net für den Offline-Modus, wenn zB beim Start keins da ist, kannst du Steam auf Offline schalten!


 Und wie? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2011)

Hier das Orginal auf deutsch.


			
				Stem schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrte Steam Nutzer und Steam Forumteilnehmer,
> 
> Unsere Steam Foren wurden am Sonntag Abend, dem 6. November 2011, kompromittiert. Wir haben mit den Ermittlungen begonnen und herausgefunden, dass dieser Angriff über unsere Steam Foren hinausging.
> 
> ...



Das hat Steam mir von alleine angeboten, es gab also einen Auswahldialog.


----------



## RapToX (11. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> 1. Wenn mein Internet abstürzt, dann kann ich den Offline Modus Offline nicht aktivieren


 schwätzer... 
wenn man steam ohne internetverbindung startet, öffnet sich ein auswahldialog, wo man dann den offline-modus starten kann. das funktioniert bei mir schon seit jahren ohne probleme. aber hauptsache erstmal irgendwelche falschen behauptungen in den raum geworfen 

zum thema: ich mach mir da jetzt nicht allzu große sorgen. dennoch werde ich vorsichtshalber mal ein paar passwörter ändern. war sowieso mal wieder fällig.


----------



## ryzen1 (11. November 2011)

> This database contained information including user names, *hashed and salted passwords, *


 
Also die Chance, dass irgendwelche Passwörter gecracked werden, geht gegen Null


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Und wie?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


Du startest Steam, der Client erkennt, dass Internet fehlt und bietet dir die beiden Optionen an die Verbindung nochmal zu versuchen oder im Offline-Modus zu starten.



Schön zu sehen, dass die Hater Ahnung von dem haben, über was sie haten.


----------



## Dragonix (11. November 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Du startest Steam, der Client erkennt, dass Internet fehlt und bietet dir die beiden Optionen an die Verbindung nochmal zu versuchen oder im Offline-Modus zu starten.
> 
> 
> 
> Schön zu sehen, dass die Hater Ahnung von dem haben, über was sie haten.


 
1. Musst du dann das Passwort speichern. Womit wir bei der nächsten potentiellen Sicherheitslücke wären.
2. Gibt's dann keine Updates. (Ich hab also Einschränkungen obwohl ich dafür gezahlt hab! Aber jaja, ich kauf ja heute nur noch Nutzungslizenzen und sollte froh sein, dass ich Produkte für die ich Geld auf den Tisch gelegt hab überhaupt starten darf..)
3. Gehen dann nicht alle Spiele.
3,5 (da bin ich mir nicht sicher, deswegen nur 3,5): Du musst alle paar Wochen trotzdem online sein.
4 (da bin ich mir wieder sicher): Der Offline-Mode hat ne so geringe Priorität, dass er bei jedem 2. Update gefixxt werden muss weil er Buggy ohne Ende ist und nicht wirklich überall Funktioniert.
5. Online Spielen geht nicht unbedingt.

So viel zum Thema...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. November 2011)

Dragonix schrieb:


> 1. Musst du dann das Passwort speichern. Womit wir bei der nächsten potentiellen Sicherheitslücke wären.


Is kla, man kann das Passwort ja auch aus dem Client herauskopieren ... da müsste schon wer Zugang zum Rechner haben / Remote-Software laufen lassen haben, und in dem Fall hat man eh verloren und ganz andere Sorgen ...


> 2. Gibt's dann keine Updates.


Es soll Leute / Hater geben, die empfinden das als Segen. Da man für Updates für gewöhnlich eh online sein muss um irgendnen Patch zeitnah zu ziehen sehe ich da kein Problem.


> 3. Gehen dann nicht alle Spiele.
> 3,5 (da bin ich mir nicht sicher, deswegen nur 3,5): Du musst alle paar Wochen trotzdem online sein.
> +
> 5. Online Spielen geht nicht unbedingt.


Du gibst dir deine Antwort fast selber. Die Spiele die wirklich nicht mehr im Offline-Modus gehen sind diejenigen, die auf Steam als MP-Plattform setzen bzw. VAC nutzen. Da dein Account für die einzelnen Spiele in dem Fall da mit dran hängt um dich zu authorisieren für den MP ist es nur logisch dass man da nicht mehr zocken kann wenn man "offline" ist, das ist wie sich ohne Accountdaten bei 'ner Konsole anzumelden und dann über mangelnden MP zu mosern. Singleplayer-Spiele bzw. -modi laufen hingegen auch offline wunderbar.


> 4 (da bin ich mir wieder sicher): Der Offline-Mode hat ne so geringe  Priorität, dass er bei jedem 2. Update gefixxt werden muss weil er Buggy  ohne Ende ist und nicht wirklich überall Funktioniert.


Mh, kp, war bisher nie länger als 'ne Woche offline da die Notwendigkeit nie bestand, bin eh immer online ... mir wäre nicht bekannt, dass es da grosse Probleme gibt, bin für Gegenbeweise natürlich offen.


----------



## Dragonix (11. November 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Is kla, man kann das Passwort ja auch aus dem Client herauskopieren ... da müsste schon wer Zugang zum Rechner haben / Remote-Software laufen lassen haben, und in dem Fall hat man eh verloren und ganz andere Sorgen ...
> 
> Es soll Leute / Hater geben, die empfinden das als Segen. Da man für Updates für gewöhnlich eh online sein muss um irgendnen Patch zeitnah zu ziehen sehe ich da kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Aha. Und das ist wohl keine Sicherheitslücke? Ok, wenn du das so siehst kann ich auch gleich mit ner Wand reden.

Schön, dass DU da bzgl den Updates kein Problem siehst. Für mich ist das eine reine Beschneidung von Leistungen. Ich hab dafür gezahlt, also will ich evtl auch die Patches. Und nicht über das Überwachungssystem Nr. 1. Außerdem: Was ist, wenn ich keinen Zugang zum Internet hätte? Patch bei Freund runterladen is nich.. Gratz..

Bzgl Mutliplayer: Es gibt noch sowas wie LAN, nicht-VAC-Spiele, VAC-Unprotected Server etc. Da gäb's schon genug.

Und das einfachste, der Gegenbeweis bezüglich Offline Mode. Gibt's genug bei google und v.a. den Steam Foren (die aber lustigerweise immernoch offline sind). Bei Interesse reich ich 
Links nach.

Aber die Diskussion mit dir ist i-wie schon allein deswegen Prinzipiell sinnlos, weil du scheinbar (was für ne Überaschung) das Gegenteil zu nem Hater bist. Oder warum rennst du wohl mit nem Bild von Gabe rum.. Damit hat sich das erledigt.. oder will jemand anders drüber diskutieren?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. November 2011)

Dragonix schrieb:


> Aha. Und das ist wohl keine Sicherheitslücke? Ok, wenn du das so siehst kann ich auch gleich mit ner Wand reden.


In dem Fall wäre die Sicherheitslücke entweder dein Türschloss oder aber du selber. Wenn ich (Remote-)Zugriff auf deine Kiste habe kann ich damit natürlich anstellen was ich will. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann lass den Client sich nicht automatisch anmelden und gib dein Passwort immer extra einzeln ein, Herrgottnochmal ... das selbe kann man aber im Übrigen über alle anderen registrierungspflichtigen Dienste oder Websites sagen: Der Auto-Login ist 'nur ne Komfortfunktion die man nicht nutzen muss. Für gewöhnlich wird schliesslich davon ausgegangen, dass Fremde die Griffel nicht an deiner Kiste haben.


> Schön, dass DU da bzgl den Updates kein Problem siehst. Für mich ist das eine reine Beschneidung von Leistungen. Ich hab dafür gezahlt, also will ich evtl auch die Patches. Und nicht über das Überwachungssystem Nr. 1. Außerdem: Was ist, wenn ich keinen Zugang zum Internet hätte? Patch bei Freund runterladen is nich.. Gratz..


Das ist natürlich jetzt 'ne Denksportaufgabe ... bei einem Spiel, wo auf der Verpackung steht dass man Internet benötigt zur Aktivierung/Patches, was macht man da ohne Internet .... naja, man wird schon auf die Lösung kommen, erst mal das Spiel kaufen ... . Hast du Internet, kannst du Steam auch mit Patches nutzen, hast du keines wird die Nutzung einer Online-Distributionsplattform ad absurdum geführt. Ausserdem: Einmalige Internetverbindung zum aktivieren reicht ja für gewöhnlich ... ist natürlich nur semi-optimal, aber: Heutezutage hat man Internet zu haben, ganz einfach. Wer dies nicht hat - warum auch immer - ist leider automatisch von bestimmten Diensten ausgeschlossen. 


> Bzgl Mutliplayer: *Es gibt noch sowas wie LAN*, nicht-VAC-Spiele, VAC-Unprotected Server etc. Da gäb's schon genug.


 Wo gibts denn heute bitte noch nen LAN-Modus? Der ist eine schöne Erinnerung aus alten Tagen .... 




Im Übrigen weichen wir gerade massiv vom Kern des Problems ab: Wenn du kein Internet hast kannst du nunmal nicht Online spielen, dafür ist der Offline-Modus ja primär gedacht, dass du bei 'nem INetausfall deinerseits immer noch deine Solotitel zocken kannst.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (11. November 2011)

Schön, das alle soweit vom Thema abkommen.
Fakt ist: 
1. Hacken ist illegal, ergo sind die Hacker die Bösen und damit Schuld.
2. Steam ist mit die älteste und am weitesten entwickelte und damit wahrscheinlich die beste Onlinespieleplattform die es gibt.
2a. Passwörter sind zB sicher als bei Sony.
2b. Steam läuft trotz Bugs "runder" als zB Origin.
2c. Steam gängelt den Spieler nicht mit Kopierschutz wie zB der UBILauncher.
2d. Steam bietet gerade auch kleinen Entwicklern die Möglichkeit, ihre Spiele global zu verkaufen und steht damit im direkten Widerspruch zu


Superwip schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das wir ein paar Spieleentwickler dazu animieren, in Zukunft auf STEAM zu verzichten


Das werden die nicht machen, solange sie zu günstigen Konditionen weltweit ihre Spiele vertreiben.
3. Liegt der Fehler meist am anderen Ende der Leitung: Wie viele Daten muß ich wirklich von mir preisgeben? Muß ich mit Kreditkarte zahlen?

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Die Hacker sollten sich wirklich auf das Sprengen von Kinderpornoringen konzentrieren, auch wenn das auch illegal ist. Aber so passiert wenigstens noch was Sinnvolles mit der kriminellen Energie.
Sollte der Hack wirklich von fkn0wned ausgegangen sein, wäre diese Gruppe doppelt zu bekämpfen:
1. Mindern sie das Spielerlebnis für alle ehrlichen Spieler, die nicht Cheaten, Gold kaufen oder sonstige "Dienstleistungen" von denen erwerben.
2. Sind sie nur hinter Profit aus. Erst auf halblegale Weise durch den Verkauf von Gold, Cheats und anderen "Dienstleistungen" und nun auch noch mit den Daten ihrer Kunden.
Allerdings ist es in meinen Augen noch zeifelhaft, ob wirklich fkn0wned dahintersteckt.
Ich finde es schade, das es Steam getroffen hat, denn Steam ist meiner Empfindung nach eine Fundgrube für Spieler und bietet auch Entwicklern gute Chancen.
Da können andere Onlineplattformen (noch) nicht mithalten.

Ich hoffe, das Statement Valves ist wahrheitsgemäßer als das seinerzeit von Sony oder von Tepco.


----------



## fuddles (11. November 2011)

Deswegen hab ich für jedes Spiel und jeden Client einen extra PC mit eigener Inetleitung und IP.

Mein Spielzimmer


----------



## mixxed_up (11. November 2011)

Ein Satz:

Was für ein unbeschreibliches Glück, dass ich auf die Xbox 360 umgestiegen bin, keiner kann mir meine Spiele mehr per Hack klauen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ein Satz:
> 
> Was für ein unbeschreibliches Glück, dass ich auf die Xbox 360 umgestiegen bin, keiner kann mir meine Spiele mehr per Hack klauen.


 Ihr bekommt auch noch euren User-Datenskandal, kene Sorge ... wäre ja ein Unding, wenn gerade Microsoft bei so was aussen vorbliebe, die Könige der Sicherheitslücken.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. November 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ihr bekommt auch noch euren User-Datenskandal, kene Sorge ... wäre ja ein Unding, wenn gerade Microsoft bei so was aussen vorbliebe, die Könige der Sicherheitslücken.


 
Nein, Nein, das hab ich nicht gemeint, Ob4hellseher. 

Ich meine damit, dass meine Games nicht an einen Account gebunden sind. Sie sind *nicht* verloren, wenn mein Account gehackt wird. Bei Steam besteht eine immense Gefahr eines kompletten Spieleverlusts.

So als kämen alle meine Daten auf eine Festplatte ohne Sicherheitskopie.  Warum hab ich damals bloß soviel Geld für den Steam-Account ausgegeben. 

Dass jemand meine Daten klauen könnte, ist mir egal. Die sind schon seit dem Mindfactory-Klau damals weg. Hat eh schon jeder, und Kreditkarte nutze ich nicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. November 2011)

Hö? Wie soll mir denn wer meine Steam-Spiele wegnehmen? Den Account hab ich an der Backe bis ich unter der Erde liege, das ist ja gerade das Tolle (oder ebend nicht - wenn man Hater ist ^^).


Valve hats auf n-tv.de geschafft! Sogar auf der Main. xD

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Hacker-wildern-bei-Steam-Kundendaten-article4745221.html


Mhh .... ob auch schlechte Werbung letztlich Werbung ist? ... -.-


----------



## kühlprofi (11. November 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Lol.
> 
> Gott wie ich euch hater hasse. Ich finde es gut, dass es Steam gibt und ich finde es schei** das es gehackt wurde. Von mir aus kann es bei ORIGIN oder UBIlauncher passieren aber nicht bei STEAM und GFWL.. Habe natürlich mein Passwort geändert.



Mein Comment war natürlich auch leicht mit etwas Humor ausgescmückt.
Ich habe auch einen Steam-Acc und ändere das PW bei gelegenheit. Wenn ich per Kreditkarte Games bezogen hätte wäre mir schon mehr bange und ich würde ab sofort natürlich alles abbuchungen genau unter die Lupe nehmen.

Man muss ja iwie auch annehmen, dass die Hacker es vorallem auf KK-Daten abgesehen haben, damit machen sie ja die grosse Kohle..

BTW kann das jeder Firma und jeder Plattform passieren, es ist nunmal gar nichts 100% sicher und wirds auch nie sein^^


----------



## mixxed_up (11. November 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Hö? Wie soll mir denn wer meine Steam-Spiele wegnehmen? Den Account hab ich an der Backe bis ich unter der Erde liege, das ist ja gerade das Tolle (oder ebend nicht - wenn man Hater ist ^^).
> 
> 
> Valve hats auf n-tv.de geschafft! Sogar auf der Main. xD
> ...


 
Account weg, Spiele weg.  Naja gut, gibt im zweifelsfall ja Möglichkeiten sich den wiederzuholen, muss aber trotzdem nicht sein ...

Ähm Nein, ich bin kein Hater. Aber ich finds bemerkenswert wie PC-Spieler gegängelt werden und leiden müssen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. November 2011)

Dann freu dich schon mal auf das kommende DRM der XBox 720. 


Wäre doch zu schade wenn PC-Innovationen wie Account-Bindung nicht auch auf den neuen Konsolen Einzug halten werden ...


----------



## m-o-m-o (11. November 2011)

N-TV muss es ja gleich reißerisch machen: Zugriff 35 Millionen Konten! Apokalypse!

Schade, dass auch Valve eine Sicherheitslücke hat(te). Aber im Gegensatz zu Sony bekomme ich höchstens etwas mehr Spam. Insofern: Daumen hoch, Valve interessiert sich auch für Privatsphäre und den Kunden, aber Daumen runter für den Admin.

(Einen Originhack fände ich persönlich viel interessanter. Was die da wohl in ihrer Datenhalde archivieren? )


----------



## ck0184 (11. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Account weg, Spiele weg.  Naja gut, gibt im zweifelsfall ja Möglichkeiten sich den Wiederzuholen, muss aber trotzdem nicht sein ...
> 
> Ähm Nein, ich bin kein Hater. Aber ich finds bemerkenswert wie PC-Spieler gegängelt werden und leiden müssen.



ich leg meine hand dafür ins feuer, dass die nächste konsolengeneration auch accountbindung für die spiele hat.

die accounts gibts ja schon in der jetzigen generation und bei dlcs ist es eh schon gang und gäbe.

damit wird in zukunft auch auf den konsolen der gebrauchtmarkt, das ausleihen in videotheken und die möglichkeit der kopie stark erschwert bzw. komplett lahmgelegt.

MfG


----------



## zøtac (11. November 2011)

Reicht ja nicht das Steam verbuggt wie sau und langsam ist, jetzt ist es auch noch ein Sicherheitsrisiko, ganz toll.


----------



## Dennisth (11. November 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Reicht ja nicht das Steam verbuggt wie sau und langsam ist, jetzt ist es auch noch ein Sicherheitsrisiko, ganz toll.


 
Tja dann würde ich mal ein legals windows + guts Anti-Viren-Programm empfehlen, da Steam sehr wenige Bugs hat und auch sehr flott arbeitet. Vielleicht auch Origin ausmachen wenn man Steam nutzen will... 

@Topic

Yeah mehr Spam für den Spam-Ordner.... Wayne?

Tja, mein Passwort haben die nicht ABER vielleicht bekomme ich jetzt Post von Steam mit dem Hinweis auf Englisch, dass mein Account in Gefahr ist und ich doch auf www.steam.cn.to.vu.xxx.de gehen soll um meine Accountdaten zu bestätigen....


----------



## Cook2211 (11. November 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Reicht ja nicht das Steam verbuggt wie sau und langsam ist, jetzt ist es auch noch ein Sicherheitsrisiko, ganz toll.



Steam ist weder verbuggt noch langsam. Und ein Sicherheitsrisiko? Steam ist nicht die erste und bestimmt auch nicht die letzte Firma deren Server gehackt wurden. So ist es im Internet-Zeitalter nunmal. Absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht. Wenn hundert Programmierer gemeinsam ein Sicherheitsprogramm schreiben, dann setzen sich Hunderttausende daran diese Software zu knacken. Für die Programmierer ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
Selbst das Pentagon ist schon gehackt worden, und da geht es um die Sicherheit einer ganzen Nation....


----------



## kmf (11. November 2011)

Ich wurde heute Morgen, als ich meinen Rechner gestartet habe, Steam wird automatisch beim Rechnerstart mithochgefahren, bereits informiert. Ich habe vorsichtshalber mein PW geändert und meine Amex als Zahlungsmittel heraus genommen und durch meine Visakarte ersetzt. Und falls auf dem Konto von Amex jetzt was passiert, ich bin doch abgesichert.

Wenigstens hat Steam direkt reagiert und nicht versucht Vertuschung und Userverarschung zu betreiben.

btw - mein Skyrim konnte ich gestern schon vorausladen. Heute Morgen war es aber leider noch net komplett da - Downloadrate nur so um 75 KB/s. 
Mal schauen vielleicht heute Abend oder morgenfrüh.


----------



## _chris_ (11. November 2011)

Danke für die Info, gleich mal PW ändern. Ich mag Steam übrigens trotzdem, allein schon weil es mir die lästigen Spiele CD/DVDs von Hals hält (meistens zumindest).


----------



## kühlprofi (11. November 2011)

War doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Steam gehackt wird 
Es muss auch unglaublich schwierig sein, bei einem solch riesigen Portal keine Sicherheitslücken zu produzieren / übersehen.

Ich warte nur darauf, bis Facebook's DB's abgesaugt werden und als Torrent zu herunterladen sein werden.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. November 2011)

Soviel zum gern genommenen Argument "Ist doch kein Problem wenn Steam/Origin/GFWL/... meine Daten haben die müssen sich doch an die AGBs halten und dürfen nix rausgeben".

Und ZACK sind die Daten in aller Welt.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. November 2011)

Und hier haben wir die Erklärung, wie die Hacker das gemacht haben. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin hat Valve verschlüsselt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. November 2011)

Kommt davon wenn ihr im Internet eure Realen Daten angibt und dann meckern die Haben alles von mir  ich geb immer Fake Sachen ein, Egal ob Straße oder Tele nummer.


----------



## JonnyD74 (11. November 2011)

Der Steam Schwachsinn!!! 
Wo sind die guten alten Zeiten wo man sich das teuer erkaufte Spiel ins Laufwerk schob - installierte - und spielte. Für ein online Spiel wurde nur der mitgelieferte Code der CD verwendet -ohne viel anmelden, registrieren, bestätigen usw. Mir wurde leider auch schon mal der Account geklaut. War viel Aufwand dahinter das wieder in Ordnung zu bringen. Heute wollte ich 2 -3 Runden MW3 spielen, kommt eine Meldung - Spiel steht zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung. Na super! 
Diesen halbstarken, Menschenscheuen, in ihren 4 Wänden sitztenden Hackern, jene sich nur damit beschäftigen ohne ehrlicher Arbeit ans Geld zu kommen, sollten die Finger abfaulen - nein besser noch die Nase, daß man sie schon weitem erkennt.
Sorry Leutz, daß musste mal raus.   Hoffen wir das Steam bald wieder seine Kunden zufriedenstellen kann.

LG Jonny

Und sollte dies ein Hacker lesen - PN an mich!


----------



## cookiebrandt (11. November 2011)

JonnyD74 schrieb:


> Wo sind die guten alten Zeiten wo man sich das teuer erkaufte Spiel ins Laufwerk schob - installierte - und spielte. Für ein online Spiel wurde nur der mitgelieferte Code der CD verwendet -ohne viel anmelden, registrieren, bestätigen usw.



Wo sind die guten alten Zeiten hin. Ich bezahl 30 Mark für ein älteres Spiel, installiere das, merke, dass es nicht geht - oh, aber es gibt ein Update. Nach tausenden Klicks im Internet habe ich es gefunden und heruntergeladen. Ein halbes Jahr später formatiere ich meinen PC, und habe natürlich meine Savegames vergessen...also wieder neu installieren, neu das Update suchen & herunterladen, das Savegame ist halt weg.

Ist natürlich trotzdem noch alles besser als Steam, wo ich das Spiel für 'n Appel und 'n Ei kaufe, Updates automatisch mitgeladen werden und im Optimalfall die Savegames in der Cloud gespeichert werden. Nicht. Einen Großteil der Games hätte ich mir nie für die 10€ von der Softwarepyramide gegönnt. Nicht zu vergessen die Ordnung!  Wie ich es einfach liebe, nicht 100 verschiedene Ordner im Startmenü zu haben sondern einfach nur Steam. Und dass ich alle Spiele auf jeden PC laden kann ist natürlich auch von Vorteil.

Ich kann die Leute verstehen, die das Spiel nicht an ein Programm binden wollen. Aber mal ehrlich...wenn ich 5€ für das Spiel statt 30€ oder 20€ bezahle, dann seh ich darin keinen Nachteil mehr. Und die Spiele, die ich mir Vollpreis kaufe, die sind mir in der Regel so viel Wert, dass ich sie nicht verkaufen will.

(Ich hab das Zitat einfach mal so herausgegriffen weil's gepasst hat )

Ontopic: Zum Glück sind die Daten ordentlich verschlüsselt. Man wird wohl erst in paar Tagen oder Wochen erkennen können, inwieweit sich dieser Hack ausgewirkt hat.


----------



## TempestX1 (11. November 2011)

cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Wo sind die guten alten Zeiten hin. Ich bezahl 30 Mark für ein älteres Spiel, installiere das, merke, dass es nicht geht - oh, aber es gibt ein Update. Nach tausenden Klicks im Internet habe ich es gefunden und heruntergeladen.


Entweder ist die heutige Jugend zu dumm um das Internet zu benutzen oder die URL der Herstellerfirma einzugeben.
Jedenfalls war das damals kein Problem.

Eben blöd wenn man automatisch das Hirn ausschaltet sobald man vor der Flimmerkiste sitzt.



> Ein halbes Jahr später formatiere ich meinen PC, und habe natürlich meine Savegames vergessen...also wieder neu installieren, neu das Update suchen & herunterladen, das Savegame ist halt weg.


Befindet sich alles unter "Eigene Dateien". Aber klar. Wer schon die URL des Herstellers nicht eingeben kann der hat auch keine Ahnung wie man Savegames speichert.



> Ist natürlich trotzdem noch alles besser als Steam, wo ich das Spiel für 'n Appel und 'n Ei kaufe, Updates automatisch mitgeladen werden und im Optimalfall die Savegames in der Cloud gespeichert werden. Nicht.


Genau. PC an Gehirn aus. Das würde auch erklären warum das jedes heutige Spiel so bescheuert erstmal alles erklärt wird wie in dem Video überspitzt gezeigt wird.
Youtube: Doom-Satire mit heutiger Spielmechanik - youtube, pc spiele



> Wie ich es einfach liebe, nicht 100 verschiedene Ordner im Startmenü zu haben sondern einfach nur Steam.


Schonmal daran gedacht das man auch auswählen kann wie das im Startmenü gespeichert werden soll bzw. man das selbst bearbeiten kann. Außerdem gibt es unter Windows den "Game Explorer" mit dem man das nochmal besser verwalten kann und keine Startmenü EInträge braucht.



> Und die Spiele, die ich mir Vollpreis kaufe, die sind mir in der Regel so viel Wert, dass ich sie nicht verkaufen will.


Mir nicht. Was soll ich mit einem Spiel das ich mehrmals schon durchgezoggt habe und auswendig kenne. Das ist doch nur noch langweilig.


----------



## cookiebrandt (11. November 2011)

Oh yeah, jetzt wird's persönlich. Ein Glück habe ich mich nicht selbst beschrieben, sonst würde ich mich noch angegriffen fühlen. Gerade früher war es ein Problem, sich Updates herunterzuladen. Heute kriegst du Updates natürlich an jeder Ecke, auch über Fremdhoster. Und früher wurden die Savegames unter Eigenen Dateien gespeichert? Darf ich fragen wie alt du bist? Ich habe nicht umsonst die Mark erwähnt. Und "vergessen" ist kein Wort der Bezeichnung von Intelligenz. Und wieso zur Hölle sollte ich mein Startmenü bearbeiten? Ist natürlich n deutlicher Vorteil gegenüber Steam. Und wenn du Vollpreisspiele kaufst, die dir irgendwann langweilig sind, ist das nicht mein Problem.

Ich verstehe nicht, was die Steam-Automatismen mit Ausschalten des Gehirns zu tun haben sollen. Die Tatsache, dass Steam vieles automatisch macht, macht mich nich dumm. Ich kann es genießen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. November 2011)

Wenn sich alle so Über Steam aufregen dann Viel spaß mit Origin  pff..... Meckern wo es geht hier Steam ist nicht das erste, Was hier Gehackt wurde, Wir wissen wenn Steam etwas "Automatisch macht sind wir dumm" Patchen etc. Hauptsache muss man dann nicht für n Spiel wenn man sich nicht so aus kennt wie Verrückt im Internet suchen


----------



## JonnyD74 (11. November 2011)

Was Steam anlangt: Spiele für einen Appel und ein Ei - dem ist nicht so. Kauf dir zB. MW3 bei Steam um 59,-- Euro (schon ab 39,-- gesehen). Die Sicherung ist auch nicht komplett - z.B. Dirt 2 und Dirt 3. Wenns dir die Savegames unter MyGames nicht extra sicherst biste wieder beim Anfang und deine ganzen Fortschritte sind zero.
Also ich bleib dabei - ohne Steam gings auch!  Vor allem konnte ich spielen wenns mir danach war und ich war von keinem Server oder Online-Account abhängig.

Lg Jonny


----------



## cookiebrandt (11. November 2011)

Klar, Steam ist keine eierlegende Vollmilchsau, und hat hier und da seine Macken - da sag ich garnichts gegen  Und das mit dem Appel und dem Ei mag auf einige Titel zutreffen, aber es hat eine riesige Menge an Angeboten (GTA IV Vollpaket letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten für 7,50€ wenn ich mich richtig erinnere als Beispiel).

Und natürlich ging's / geht's auch ohne Steam. Aber ich möchte es (teilweise) nicht mehr missen


----------



## Klutten (12. November 2011)

Aus diesem Thread wurde massig Offtopic/Spam entfernt. Wer sich sachlich mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen möchte, darf gerne in folgendem Kommentar-Thread sein Glück versuchen.

Steam-Hack durch Valve bestätigt: Unsicherheit über möglichen Datenklau, Valve empfiehlt Passwort-Änderung [Sicherheits-News des Tages] - valve, steam

Wer dort aber ebenso trollt, darf sich mit etwas Glück über ein buntes Kärtchen freuen!


----------

